# Luigi hats for everyone!



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Recently, I ran a few Google searches and came across this (well done, obviously fan-made) vector of a Luigi Cappy hat from Odyssey.


So, I decided to add it to my avatar since I saw #YearOfLuigi2018 going around a lot on Twitter, and when done I thought it looked amazing. Now I'd like to add it to your avatars.
Reply to this thread, and I'll add the cap to your avatars! Alternatively, you can click above and photoshop it in yourself.
(If this needs to be EoFed, then so be it. I didn't know where to put it anyways.)

Credit to GreenMachine987 on DeviantArt for the vector!

(Also, apologies if the transparency in your pic goes away, GIMP has been weird lately.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

Yessir. Idk if my profile pic has updated yet, so here is a non-christmasy version


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

blujay said:


> Yessir. Idk if my profile pic has updated yet, so here is a non-christmasy version


The pics where I have to put shit in the corners get really difficult, but I tried my best.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> The pics where I have to put shit in the corners get really difficult, but I tried my best.
> View attachment 110100


I like it.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 4, 2018)

not sure if it updated fully (clear your caches!) but you made me a rad looking one on discord thanks I guess xD


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> .​


----------



## SANIC (Jan 4, 2018)

If the image doesn't show up here's the link
http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_Forces/Gallery?file=SFpc_pic_01.png


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

SANIC said:


> If the image doesn't show up here's the link
> http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_Forces/Gallery?file=SFpc_pic_01.png


Is it supposed to be the Sonic Forces logo?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Is it supposed to be the Sonic Forces logo?


it's just their avatar without the christmas hat


----------



## SANIC (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Is it supposed to be the Sonic Forces logo?


It's where I got my avatar from. The modern Sonic with the red after image, if you can, can you please use the highest resolution render they have


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

SANIC said:


> It's where I got my avatar from. The modern Sonic with the red after image, if you can, can you please use the highest resolution render they have


I found it. It'll take up quite a bit of space, so unless you use Gravatar, you'll have to lower the quality yourself.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 4, 2018)

That's fine thank you. I just want a high res one to use it where I want


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

SANIC said:


> That's fine thank you. I just want a high res one to use it where I want


This is as high res as I could get. Pretty high res if you ask me.


----------



## 330 (Jan 4, 2018)

Not to be a dick, but you should always give the credits to the artist whenever you post something found off Google or another search engine.

https://greenmachine987.deviantart.com/art/Luigi-s-Odyssey-Hat-Vector-670727866


Also, have you asked permission to use it?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

330 said:


> Not to be a dick, but you should always give the credits to the artist whenever you post something found off Google or another search engine.
> 
> https://greenmachine987.deviantart.com/art/Luigi-s-Odyssey-Hat-Vector-670727866


Never thought about that, I'll add it to the OP.


330 said:


> Also, have you asked permission to use it?


Not really, but even if I were to try to, how would I get in contact with them?


----------



## 330 (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Not really, but even if I were to try to, how would I get in contact with them?



You can make an account on the website and ask in the comments, just like someone did here.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

330 said:


> You can make an account on the website and ask in the comments, just like someone did here.


Amazingly, I already have an account on there. (Just tried my usual username and password XD)
I'll ask now.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

330 said:


> You can make an account on the website and ask in the comments, just like someone did here.


Got the permission.



And here's your hat!


----------



## 330 (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Got the permission.
> View attachment 110108
> And here's your hat!
> View attachment 110109


Thanks


----------



## SANIC (Jan 4, 2018)

Has my avatar been updated yet?


----------



## 330 (Jan 4, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Has my avatar been updated yet?


Yep


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 4, 2018)

So when is the smash bros mod to use cappy to capture stuff?


----------



## Seriel (Jan 4, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Has my avatar been updated yet?


it has on my end


----------



## Xathya (Jan 4, 2018)

hi sirs ill take 3 hats one for me and one for geckos and ne ofr kunckle. u can just put them onside the christ hats. thank


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

Seriel said:


> it has on my end


Hat looks good with your avi


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

I've been listening to this while putting hats on avatars lol



Spoiler: Hats!



@Xathya 


 
@Sonic Angel Knight 

 
@SG854


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

I decided to put a hat on @Chary 

 and on Tempy 

  because I was bored.


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I decided to put a hat on @Chary View attachment 110197 and on Tempy View attachment 110200  because I was bored.


Aw yeah, dual hat wielding! I like it. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Decided to make some more, but I was listening to something else this time.



Spoiler: Hats!



@Dionicio3 


@Joshua Wright 


@KunoichiZ 


@Memoir 


@PedroKeitawa 


@StarTrekVoyager 


@TCPixel 


(Sorry for the mass ping...)


----------



## jimmyj (Jan 4, 2018)

I want one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pls


----------



## antiNT (Jan 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I want one
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Pls


It makes no sense to put another hat you already have one


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

antiNT said:


> It makes no sense to put another hat you already have one


I did it for Chary, so...


----------



## antiNT (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I did it for Chary, so...


Do as you please.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

@jimmyj 


@antiNT


----------



## Termer (Jan 4, 2018)

These hat threads be getting out of hand (ok fine, I'll put one on)

gtg soon, could someone make me an edited profile pic for my "T"?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

@Termer I tried to make it look as if the hat was hanging off the T.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 4, 2018)

Now i want one in real life


----------



## Termer (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @Termer I tried to make it look as if the hat was hanging off the T. View attachment 110229


thanks my man


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool, new hat!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

@8BitWonder 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> @8BitWonder


Whoops, a bit of an ear was sticking out of the top and I didn't catch it...
Here's a version with that fixed!
@8BitWonder


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @8BitWonder View attachment 110231
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm good, already made one before I posted. 
Just waiting for it to show up.


Spoiler: Kinda large so I put it in a spoiler.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

@Noctosphere didn't ask but I was bored so


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @Noctosphere didn't ask but I was bored so View attachment 110237


haha, errr... thx? i guess...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

<snip, fuck this internet>


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> haha, errr... thx? i guess...


It's a free hat, don't argue.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

here


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 4, 2018)

Yay, another avy trend! Could I have a luigi hat please?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Yay, another avy trend! Could I have a luigi hat please?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It's a free hat, don't argue.


its weird, it wont show up, its still my avatar without the hat


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 110238


Ah yeah, this is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> its weird, it wont show up, its still my avatar without the hat


Clear your cache, it shows here.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Noctosphere Also just noticed I grabbed the image incorrectly, hindering the quality, so here's a higher quality version.


----------



## drenal (Jan 4, 2018)

hmm yes another trend?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

@drenal


----------



## drenal (Jan 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @drenal View attachment 110251


oh boy another hat for my avatar


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jan 5, 2018)

Changed my Avatar, too.





*------>*


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 5, 2018)

Hat me up.
#YearOfLuigi2018


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jan 5, 2018)

@Spectral Blizzard


----------



## jimmyj (Jan 5, 2018)

antiNT said:


> It makes no sense to put another hat you already have one


I wanted cappy  though


----------



## drenal (Jan 5, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I wanted cappy  though


Just slap some googly eyes on the hat you have and you're good to go


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 5, 2018)

@jimmyj


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

Free hat for @MaverickWellington 

 and @smileyhead


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Free hat for @MaverickWellington View attachment 110391 and @smileyhead View attachment 110392


Uh thanks, but I wasn't going to join this trend.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Uh thanks, but I wasn't going to join this trend.


I figured since you asked on bennyman123abc's page about it, why not?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I figured since you asked on bennyman123abc's page about it, why not?


I'm just not really interested, that's all.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm just not really interested, that's all.


Ok, and I think that's fine. I'm not going to force you to set it as your avatar or anything.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 5, 2018)

Can I’ve one?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

@Polopop123


----------



## jimmyj (Jan 6, 2018)

Did my avatar update?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Did my avatar update?


Yes.


----------



## jimmyj (Jan 6, 2018)

Do I have eyes


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Do I have eyes


Yes.


----------



## jDSX (Jan 7, 2018)

Can I get some likes for a super luigi odyssey?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

@jDSX


----------



## fikatr (Jan 7, 2018)

can you give me a luigi hat for my cubic ninja too?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

@fikatr


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 7, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Decided to make some more, but I was listening to something else this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I have one please


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

@tunip3


----------



## Cralex (Jan 7, 2018)

I’ll take one, please.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

@Cralex


----------



## Cralex (Jan 7, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @Cralex View attachment 110641



Very nice! I never change my avatar, so this’ll be different.


----------



## PowerBall253 (Jan 7, 2018)

Could you give one to my Mew please?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

@PowerBall253


----------



## PowerBall253 (Jan 7, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @PowerBall253 View attachment 110674



Thanks! It looks pretty.


----------



## MrCatFace (Jan 8, 2018)

Try your best with me...


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 8, 2018)

wait does the year of luigi come back each five years
IM READY


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone up to add it on my pic? Too lazy to do it myself right now 



Spoiler


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yea, good luck with my picture.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 8, 2018)

I should probably update my profile picture anyway but idk what to. Hit me up with that wonderful Luigi goodness my good sir.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

andzalot55 said:


> Yea, good luck with my picture.


Yeah, no. Come back with something more reasonable and then we'll talk.


MrCatFace said:


> Try your best with me...




(In case you couldn't tell, the hat is on the F.)


Orangy57 said:


> wait does the year of luigi come back each five years
> IM READY







VinsCool said:


> Anyone up to add it on my pic? Too lazy to do it myself right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Large as fuck image











Nerdtendo said:


> I should probably update my profile picture anyway but idk what to. Hit me up with that wonderful Luigi goodness my good sir.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll take one to show my support for Weeg in hopes of Luigi's Mansion 3!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> I'll take one to show my support for Weeg in hopes of Luigi's Mansion 3!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 110742


Damn that's actually really cute. Thanks


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 8, 2018)

I want a waluigi one


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> I want a waluigi one


Only Luigi.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 8, 2018)

Nah, looks weird


----------



## 330 (Jan 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It's a free hat, don't argue.







I had to


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 8, 2018)

330 said:


> I had to


He was attacked by those toddlers


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll take a hat please


----------



## Dekirai (Jan 8, 2018)

I would like one too!

Edit: 900 messages wooooh!


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jan 8, 2018)

Can I have a hat please?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

@Ricken 


@Dekirai 


@Magical Sheep


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jan 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @Ricken View attachment 110757
> @Dekirai View attachment 110758
> @Magical Sheep View attachment 110759


It's great! Thanks.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 8, 2018)

Interesting, mine still appears without the hat even though I clearly select the image with the hat on. I'll have to look into this further.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Interesting, mine still appears without the hat even though I clearly select the image with the hat on. I'll have to look into this further.


Are you using Gravatar or uploading directly to GBAtemp?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Are you using Gravatar or uploading directly to GBAtemp?


Directly from GBAtemp. Is that an issue?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Directly from GBAtemp. Is that an issue?


No, it should apply instantly...


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> No, it should apply instantly...


Hm. Maybe it's struggling since I'm on mobile. I'll try on the computer a bit later.


----------



## EdyMaster (Jan 9, 2018)

_Luigi, the green Mario _


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2018)

@EdyMaster


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 9, 2018)

That green Cappy looks awesome, I'll put it on once I decide what will my new avatar be


----------



## LaPingas (Jan 9, 2018)

that would be neat.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2018)

@LaPingas


----------



## migles (Jan 9, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Recently, I ran a few Google searches and came across this (well done, obviously fan-made) vector of a Luigi Cappy hat from Odyssey.
> View attachment 110098
> So, I decided to add it to my avatar since I saw #YearOfLuigi2018 going around a lot on Twitter, and when done I thought it looked amazing. Now I'd like to add it to your avatars.
> Reply to this thread, and I'll add the cap to your avatars! Alternatively, you can click above and photoshop it in yourself.
> ...


put me in


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2018)

migles said:


> put me in


What should I put the hat on though? There's so much going on in your profile pic that it almost makes me dizzy.


----------



## migles (Jan 9, 2018)

sks316 said:


> What should I put the hat on though? There's so much going on in your profile pic that it almost makes me dizzy.


that's always the beauty of my avatars, i always mix everything togheter you are lucky i don't have still a vinsclone and blue hat from 2016 in it
just put where ya feel like. "you are the artist" i will not block you ;O;


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2018)

migles said:


> that's always the beauty of my avatars, i always mix everything togheter you are lucky i don't have still a vinsclone and blue hat from 2016 in it
> just put where ya feel like. "you are the artist" i will not block you ;O;


I decided to put it on your Knuckles (and I guess partly in the tree...)


----------



## migles (Jan 9, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I decided to put it on your Knuckles (and I guess partly in the tree...)
> View attachment 110832


could ya make it smaller? it is covering snowflake :C


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2018)

migles said:


> could ya make it smaller? it is covering snowflake :C


Couldn't make it any smaller without it looking silly(er), so here's one with Snowflake wearing the hat:


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope I photoshopped it correctly...
(Whoever recognizes this character earns a point)


----------



## NicoAICP (Jan 11, 2018)

hmm, how would my avatar look with an luigi hat


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 11, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> (Whoever recognizes this character earns a point)


Bentley from Sly. One of my favorite game series.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

@NicoAICP Like I said in the OP, GIMP has been weird lately, so RIP transparency...


----------



## Jyssa (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh !  Me ! Me ! Me ! 
Please !


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

Jyssa said:


> Oh !  Me ! Me ! Me !
> Please !





P.S.: You may wanna reupload your 3DS Themes to Theme Plaza, since 3DSThem.es died, rendering the link in your signature also dead.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

Can you do one for me please? )


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 12, 2018)

Make me


----------



## Jyssa (Jan 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 110985
> P.S.: You may wanna reupload your 3DS Themes to Theme Plaza, since 3DSThem.es died, rendering the link in your signature also dead.


Thanks you  
Thank you for the information . I put them back online


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

@SirBeethoven 


@MeowMeowMeow


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

@sks316 thank you!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

SirBeethoven said:


> @sks316 thank you!


You are very welcome. Nothing like PhotoShopping hats onto avatars while you have nothing to do.


----------



## MudkipSwag (Jan 13, 2018)

hats are cool. especially when they contain any amount of luigi.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 13, 2018)

Jyssa said:


> Thanks you
> Thank you for the information . I put them back online


Good to know, but the link in your signature still redirects to 3DSThem.es, resulting in a dead link.


----------



## SarCATstic (Jan 13, 2018)

Cool, Green Cappy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

can you do me

plz


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 15, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> can you do me
> 
> plz


My apologies, but you don't seem to have a profile pic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2018)

sks316 said:


> My apologies, but you don't seem to have a profile pic.



XD I know man! But can you still slap the hat on to the default profile pic?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 16, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> XD I know man! But can you still slap the hat on to the default profile pic?


Your loss


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 16, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Your loss
> View attachment 111270


A staff member should make THAT one the default profile pic. Perhaps @Chary could help us with that?


----------



## MrCatFace (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for providing the hat. It helped my do mine (Even though you already did it, but I had something else in mind)


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Can you give MissingNo a hat?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 17, 2018)

MrCatFace said:


> Thanks for providing the hat. It helped my do mine (Even though you already did it, but I had something else in mind)


I love it. 


MiguelinCrafter said:


> Can you give MissingNo a hat?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I love it.
> 
> View attachment 111421


Thank you


----------



## Jyssa (Jan 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Good to know, but the link in your signature still redirects to 3DSThem.es, resulting in a dead link.


I changed my signature the link now goes to ThemePlaza. 
I was just waiting for my themes to be validated by the administration before changing the signature.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 18, 2018)

NICE IDEA! NOW we want Mario hat for everyones!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 19, 2018)

lets do this


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 19, 2018)

@epickid37


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> @epickid37 View attachment 111535


noice!


----------



## Giodude (Jan 22, 2018)

Right... I never got around to asking for a Luigi hat. Could you slap one on me real quick if you get a sec?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 22, 2018)

Giodude said:


> Right... I never got around to asking for a Luigi hat. Could you slap one on me real quick if you get a sec?


----------



## Giodude (Jan 23, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 111832


Looks nice, thanks man!

EDIT: for some reason on my profile page i still have the Santa hat but literally everywhere else i have the Luigi hat. Is gbatemp acting weird or is my webcache messing things up for me?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 23, 2018)

Giodude said:


> Looks nice, thanks man!
> 
> EDIT: for some reason on my profile page i still have the Santa hat but literally everywhere else i have the Luigi hat. Is gbatemp acting weird or is my webcache messing things up for me?


Clear your cache or come back later.


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jan 23, 2018)

no thanks, luigi is gay


----------



## Navonod (Jan 23, 2018)

Mewtwo, Use Make Luigi hat.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 23, 2018)

kai_dranzer2003 said:


> no thanks, luigi is gay


You still get a hat.  




DrGreed said:


> Mewtwo, Use Make Luigi hat.


----------



## Navonod (Jan 23, 2018)

sks316 said:


> You still get a hat.  View attachment 111889
> 
> View attachment 111891


It was super effective. Good job Mewtwo.


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice still


----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 25, 2018)

Gotta love how the GBATemp community essentially makes pfp modification memes... I don't know how to word that and it sounds unnatural. Whatever. This one's pretty simple, it was harder to redo my pfp in high-res than to add the hat.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jan 25, 2018)

hmmm 
Why not


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

Baoulettes said:


> hmmm
> Why not


----------



## Baoulettes (Jan 25, 2018)

perfect 
Thank you


----------



## nekojosh (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes! I want one!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

nekojosh said:


> Yes! I want one!


----------



## nekojosh (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 112129



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 25, 2018)

Okay, once I remember where I put my non-christmas avatar, I'll do this too!


----------



## osm70 (Jan 25, 2018)

Still doing this?

If so, I challenge you to work with my black nothingness.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 25, 2018)

@osm70


----------



## osm70 (Jan 26, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> @osm70


Wow... good job.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 11, 2018)

i want one too i think it will looking nice on me


----------



## Magnus87 (Feb 11, 2018)

#TeamWaluigi


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm always intrigued by these avatar fads.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 11, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I'm always intrigued by these avatar fads.


ROCKET MY BEST DOG FROM GHOST TRICK


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 11, 2018)

@YTElias


----------



## YTElias (Feb 11, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> @YTElias


That looks dumb but i will take it haha


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I'm always intrigued by these avatar fads.


----------



## brunormalmeida (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

brunormalmeida said:


>


----------



## markehmus (Feb 11, 2018)

i'll try my hand at this ....booo bad pun


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2018)

Might as well give Carlton a Luigi hat.


----------



## markehmus (Feb 11, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Might as well give Carlton a Luigi hat.




 

   hahaha


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 12, 2018)

markehmus said:


> View attachment 113873 View attachment 113874   hahaha


FTFY









For some reason the tool I used to turn it into a gif made it huge. When I tried to edit it on Imgur to make it small, uh... this happened.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 12, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats actually funny


----------



## MudkipSwag (Feb 24, 2018)

I finally found my correct avatar to put a hat on, so I did that and its bootiful.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Mar 1, 2018)

Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2018)

Can I haz Loogie [email protected]?


----------



## DuliaDarling (Mar 8, 2018)

:o would it be possible to do one for me, or would the bunny ears filter get in the way?


----------



## hyguy (May 12, 2018)

Hat Four Mii plz


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

hyguy said:


> Hat Four Mii plz


youre a bit late, that trend has passed a while ago


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> youre a bit late, that trend has passed a while ago


No it hasn’t!


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 12, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> No it hasn’t!


Just face it. The meme is dead.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 12, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Just face it. The meme is dead.


I refuse to.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

You'll need to clear your caches. it's already been said.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 12, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Just face it. The meme is dead.


No meme ever dies, it just gets used less often.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 12, 2018)

PEOPLE STILL USING THIS UNITE


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 12, 2018)

PEOPLE STILL USING THIS UNITE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fuck


----------

